# White, no, Pink, no, Red MR2!



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

It arrived looking like this at the massive cost of £250 for the MR2!



















Massive clean begins!

Foam/clay/#83/Colnite etc










So it was Red!










50/50 shot










And finally after refurbing the wheels in the back garden!



















Pleased as punch as three neighbours asked if it was the same car!


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, what a transformation! Nice work.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Amazing work mate!!!

:thumb:


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

good job mate


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

That is some finish!!! awsome i think is the word i was looking for!:thumb:

Kev


----------



## GeeBee (Apr 21, 2008)

What a difference, nice work, you sure it's the same car ??


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Cracking job there mate! How much of the white/pink was oxidisation?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

An excellent job on a future classic


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Given that my son in law gave just £250 for the car I thought theres not much harm I can do here!

Proper pleased


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

nick.s said:


> Cracking job there mate! How much of the white/pink was oxidisation?


The clay and foam removed dirt and mould, but all the white / pink was the surface of the paint - so lots I guess 

There were still several colours going on though presumably from repairs to panels


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

Amazing transformation!!! It was red afterall


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Unbelievable turn around!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Chris 9-5 said:


> The clay and foam removed dirt and mould, but all the white / pink was the surface of the paint - so lots I guess
> 
> There were still several colours going on though presumably from repairs to panels


Madness! From a quick glance, it almost looked like it was covered in a white powder, scary how bad it can fade.


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

nick.s said:


> Madness! From a quick glance, it almost looked like it was covered in a white powder, scary how bad it can fade.


Yep, after washing and claying I thought............I'm getting no where


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

What pads were used?

Looks incredible! Really good pictures of a red car! :thumb:


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Plant Polish Hexo - Ring pad (yellow one)!

http://www.planetpolish.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_17_18&products_id=37


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Holy hell, that looks fantastic now! JEALOUS, cuz I love that car :thumb:!


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Clever Nickname said:


> Holy hell, that looks fantastic now! JEALOUS, cuz I love that car :thumb:!


I had never been near one, suprisingly modern and drove rather well :thumb:

Certainly turns heads


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very VERY nice


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is the tiny bit of trim by the indicator that gave me hope!


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Classic mate!


----------



## thejudd (Jun 10, 2010)

£250 for that WOW.
Nice work man, good job.


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

thejudd said:


> £250 for that WOW.
> Nice work man, good job.


Do you think I added any value 

:lol:


----------



## thejudd (Jun 10, 2010)

I would pay a lot more than £250 for it now.

What dos it run like, smooth, ruff?


----------



## mdre83 (Apr 26, 2010)

What a transformation...cracking work :thumb:

What did you use for the wheel refurbs?


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

thejudd said:


> I would pay a lot more than £250 for it now.
> 
> What dos it run like, smooth, ruff?


It was bought to sell on, but he was so impressed with the transformation he's had the cambelt, radiator and a full service done and intends to keep it. :thumb:

It was surprisingly smooth, nice gear change and nice sound too - impressive for an old car!


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

mdre83 said:


> What a transformation...cracking work :thumb:
> 
> What did you use for the wheel refurbs?


Thanks!

Bearing in mind I thought the car was for sale it was done very quickly!

Wheels where simply cleaned then scotched back, corrosion sanded and sprayed with Halfords white primer and silver wheel paint - cost for the 4 wheels, about £14


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Epic mate, well done indeed


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

my good lady has wanted one of these for years and is now sick with jealously!!! Great work mate!!


----------



## mdre83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Chris 9-5 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Bearing in mind I thought the car was for sale it was done very quickly!
> 
> Wheels where simply cleaned then scotched back, corrosion sanded and sprayed with Halfords white primer and silver wheel paint - cost for the 4 wheels, about £14


Thats what I like to hear haha, extremely low cost :thumb:
Never done any wheel refurbs, was thinking of giving it a go on a set of old wheels.
What grit paper did you use mate?

Slightly going off subject so apologies.


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

mdre83 said:


> Thats what I like to hear haha, extremely low cost :thumb:
> Never done any wheel refurbs, was thinking of giving it a go on a set of old wheels.
> What grit paper did you use mate?
> 
> Slightly going off subject so apologies.


Exactly right, the wheels were terrible and I was just trying to tidy them, didnt even lacquer them.............................oops!

No idea about the grade, sorry, it was scientifically chosen from my shed floor  But was very fine!


----------



## mdre83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Chris 9-5 said:


> Exactly right, the wheels were terrible and I was just trying to tidy them, didnt even lacquer them.............................oops!
> 
> No idea about the grade, sorry, it was scientifically chosen from my shed floor  But was very fine!


:lol:

Cheers


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Chris 9-5 said:


> No idea about the grade, sorry, it was scientifically chosen from my shed floor  But was very fine!


Awesome job, what a difference, well done, thats got to be very satisfying to see the difference in it. You should have taken more pictures.


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

awesome work!! just by giving it a quick :buffer: you've more than tripled the value of the car ad reckon. I've only been in a turbo version but there very nice cars for there age.


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

This is the sort of transformation I love seeing, what a difference!!

Excellent work!!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Just goes to show, you can polish serious money into a car!! I've seen nice cars like that scrapped because of paint like that. I'm new on here and the more i look at these posts, the more amazed i am. Can't wait to get the kit together and get stuck into my 95 Jag.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Flipping heck, fair play that's a massive transformation


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

that is a brillant job, well done !! cant believe the change !!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Trebled the value at least!

Well done!

Pink to red is always so satisfying!


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

that must have felt really rewarding when you finished. excellent work!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

WOW! Excellent work! That is some transformation!:doublesho


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Superb work on transforming that! Excellent.


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

thats brilliant...must be satisfying!!!!!!!


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

wowwwwwwwwww


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Oxidised paint is so rewarding. DACP is excellent, how many pads did you go through? lol. 

I remember doing a pink astra and I went through about a pad a panel, the cutting action was reduced so much by every panel lol.


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow...what an improvement.....you have a very nice car under all that pink :buffer::thumb:


----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

Awesome, gotta love a red (I mean red not pink!) MR2


----------



## Smeds (Feb 12, 2010)

Fantastic job, miss my old 2 more now I've seen these pics.


----------



## seismic22 (Jul 7, 2010)

The MR2 looks incredible, i have shown this thread to a number of friends and they cant believe it is possible. 

I have just bought a red mx5 that is by no means as bad as the mr2 originally was but is seriously suffering from faded red syndrome! Any chance you could give simple step by step guide as to how you sorted the mr2 and what products you used with any advice for someone whos a little skint but with a rotary polisher!

Cheers!


----------



## Glenn_23 (May 30, 2010)

Great Turn around.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

superb work fella,i love this type of transformation:thumb:

it's worth a little bit more now


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

WOW stunning transformation


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

yowza! some turn around, nice one!


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

cracking turnaround mate, looks ace!


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Thats fantastic, how long did it take you to do that then?


----------



## Dre (Jun 6, 2010)

wow! great transform great work!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Bloody fantastic mate :thumb:


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

looks amazing now

shows what can be done

my m8s nissan is like that, needs to be red again lol


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Good skills


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

I'll give you £250 for it...


----------



## ijaen (Oct 10, 2008)

We need pics of the pads!!! haha


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Now that is a transformation!! looks completely different! :thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

great job mate.
total transformation


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome work. Reckon you could resell it now for almost two zeros added to that £250 now.

Amazing!


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

very good work


----------

